# Подскажите какой баян лучше купить для исполнения эстрадных произведен



## chinyaev (17 Май 2012)

Подскажите, какой выбрать инструмент хорошего качества для исполнения эстрадных произведений стоя под фонограмму. Просмотрел сайты всех итальянских производителей, но смотреть это одно, а играть на инструменте совсем другое. К сожалению ни на одном из таких инструментов я не играл за исключением одного раза, когда мне довелось подержать в руках баян vignoni - не если мягко сказать, то я был далеко не в восторге от него. В Саратовские музыкальные магазины вряд ли когда - либо привезут итальянский баян! Да и в Московских, насколько я понял, далеко не аншлаг баянов. Вот и возникла потребность заочно и безошибочно выбрать подходящую модель. Ну, или хотя бы производителя. По цене - расчитываю на 150 - 200 тыс. Баян экстра класса мне не нужен, но и на туфте всякой играть не хочется! Нужен хороший ответ в правой руке. Русская раскладка клавиатуры. Необходимо примерно 47 клавиш в правой клавиатуре, 4 голоса, акордеонный разлив, желательно белый цвет, левая практически не важна, ну и вес чтобы был поменьше. Заранее благодарен всем, кто имеет познания в этом вопросе и готов ими поделиться!


----------



## zet10 (17 Май 2012)

ПРисмотритесь к производителю "Б.Бурини" Италия,очень достойные инструменты!У нас в наличии есть один,но черного цвета и вес 12 кг,зато диапазон на 52 кнопки(без бутафории),ломаная дека,французкий розлив на и т.д...,чем то по дизайну очень напомнил мне "Каваньелло",только цена в два раза дешевле.


----------



## lelikbolik (17 Май 2012)

http://fotoifolder.ru/view_foto/omvxdaeoj55x/
Инструменты фирмы PERMARIA


----------



## mjnh (17 Май 2012)

В Казани в магазине "баянофф" есть менгачини несколько разных моделей , кованьолло, балоно-бурини, виктория. Я заезжал в том году смотрел.


----------

